# ref teal look <333



## fancyfacebeater (Mar 16, 2009)

This was yesterday =]

MAC
[eyes]
Bare Canvas Paint
Smolder eye kohl
Embark e/s
Mulch e/s
Ricepaper e/s
Brun e/s
Ref Teal Glitter
Prep+Prime Lash
Dazzlelash mascara
Blinking Cool Lashes

[face]
fix+
studio moisture fix spf15
prep+prime skin
studio fix fluid
studio finish concealer
mineralize skinfinish nat

[lips]
Stripdown l/l
myth l/s
boy bait cremesheen l/g


----------



## kariii (Mar 16, 2009)

I always look forward to your FOTD's. Please post more ! haha


Gorgeous look as always!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 16, 2009)

Wowza!  You are gorgeous!  Such a pretty look!


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 16, 2009)

you look gorgeous!!


----------



## fintia (Mar 16, 2009)

love the look!!!..


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

So pretty!! Moxy is gonna scream over the Boy Bait!! You look so sexy!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 16, 2009)

as always. you are gorgeous! I loooove the look


----------



## joojoobss (Mar 16, 2009)

WOW! that is really really really pretty!


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 16, 2009)

i always love your FOTDs, flawless as always.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 16, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhh amazzzzzinggggggg!!


----------



## stacyadams (Mar 16, 2009)

i totally love it! LOVE IT!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks so much my loves!


----------



## nunu (Mar 16, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 16, 2009)

beautiful colors


----------



## joey444 (Mar 16, 2009)

Love it!!


----------



## macfabulous (Mar 16, 2009)

luurrvvves this. u look stunning


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 16, 2009)

you look fantastic. Plz come and do my makeup


----------



## GGBlu (Mar 16, 2009)

Every FOTD from you is flawless, and this is no exception.  I love how the blue pops, but isn't overpowering.  Amazing as always!


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 16, 2009)

amazing


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 16, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 16, 2009)

you're way too sexy for your own good.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 16, 2009)

This is very beautiful.  How did you adhere the glitter?


----------



## jpytel (Mar 16, 2009)

woah this is stunning! your eyes are glowing gorgeousness!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 16, 2009)

Wooooow.


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_This is very beautiful.  How did you adhere the glitter?_

 

thanks hun =] i just used a little fix+ on my brush and mixing medium


----------



## GlitterGeet (Mar 16, 2009)

Soooo efffin' pretty!!


----------



## Kenna23 (Mar 16, 2009)

OMG I love your fotos. you look amazing. i am so going to try this look asap. i will love to show you. omg could you please do a tutorial of this look.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 16, 2009)

I love the look. I am going to give it a try.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 16, 2009)

Love this look. You're one of my favorites on here!

You remind me of this new singer named Melanie Fiona (she's darker than you) but I think you're both very pretty


----------



## chavezwifey (Mar 16, 2009)

i go crazy when i see your pictures they are so inspirational!! i swear, ♥


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kenna23* 

 
_OMG I love your fotos. you look amazing. i am so going to try this look asap. i will love to show you. omg could you please do a tutorial of this look._

 
please do show if u do!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~*Starlicious*~* 

 
_Love this look. You're one of my favorites on here!

You remind me of this new singer named Melanie Fiona (she's darker than you) but I think you're both very pretty_

 

aww thanks i had never heard of her [just looked her up]
very sweet of u =]


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chavezwifey* 

 
_i go crazy when i see your pictures they are so inspirational!! i swear, ♥_

 
haha awww! kisses!


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 16, 2009)

Very pretty! The teal/blue looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## comeandtakeit (Mar 16, 2009)

damn, girl... you look good.  haha.
i love it.  the teal is stunning on you.


----------



## lvgz (Mar 16, 2009)

so pretty! what blush are you wearing? or is that the natural msf?


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 17, 2009)

That's amazing! I always look forward to your FOTD's


----------



## wiwy (Mar 17, 2009)

Love the colors! It looks amazing =D


----------



## NewlyMACd (Mar 17, 2009)

pretty


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 17, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 17, 2009)

Youre gorgeous! I looove this.....


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2009)

Gorgeous look!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Mar 17, 2009)

Youre a stone cold fox! Gorgeous!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_so pretty! what blush are you wearing? or is that the natural msf?_

 

yes mam i just wear it as blush/contour in a darker shade [med drk]


----------



## User49 (Mar 17, 2009)

This is lovely! I love embark e/s and teal glitter!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## sweatpea559 (Mar 17, 2009)

Gorgeous! Teal is my fav. color... I wish I could pull it off like you do! Did you use tape to make the outer corner more defined?


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Mar 17, 2009)

girl u have talent!


----------



## ambicion6 (Mar 18, 2009)

Love it!!!


----------



## daniellefc (Mar 18, 2009)

I get so excited when I see that you post... I love them all! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jot (Mar 20, 2009)

totally amazing


----------



## Esperansa_b (Mar 20, 2009)

gorgeous as always, thanks for sharing!


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 20, 2009)

Amazing look!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 20, 2009)

i love this


----------



## ajenee (Mar 20, 2009)

Very pretty


----------



## ecberger (Mar 24, 2009)

wow
<3


----------



## lipshock (Mar 24, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh Steph, you get even more amazing every time.


----------



## bsquared (Mar 25, 2009)

love it!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 25, 2009)

This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lipglossmafia (Apr 11, 2011)

zomg! Stephanie you are really talented PLEASE START A YOUTUBE Channel!!


----------



## HeatherMua1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow this is very cool!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Apr 18, 2011)

That blue is gorgeous!


----------

